# EasyCap not recognized



## Joeydubb1981 (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope this isnt a re-post but I have searched for 2 days for a solution and couldnt find anything. So with that being said, my EasyCap isnt being recognized by my laptop (Dell Inspiron 1750) with with Windows 7. I installed the drivers online and the ULead Software that it comes with. The only source ULead or any other capture software recognizes is my built in webcam. Also, the green LED is lit and my main goal with this is to stream PS3 video to my laptop screen. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Does the "EasyCap" have Win7 support? The drivers/software or any updates if available will be available from the manufacturer of "EasyCap".


----------



## Joeydubb1981 (Aug 19, 2010)

I downloaded the usb 2.0 ATV driver software but my computer still doesn't recognize the easycap...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the brand/model of "EasyCap"? Does it support Win7? If it doesn't even support Win7, you are wasting your time.


----------



## Joeydubb1981 (Aug 19, 2010)

It's a DC60 model


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Go here:
http://www.szforwardvideo.com/support/Supp_2_2.html


----------



## Joeydubb1981 (Aug 19, 2010)

Dogg said:


> What is the brand/model of "EasyCap"? Does it support Win7? If it doesn't even support Win7, you are wasting your time.


Here is the link to what EasyCap I have http://www.szforwardvideo.com/product/Pro_7_6.html

I tried the driver that Riskyone just told me to try out but my comp still doesnt recognize the device when I plug it in. I've heard of people getting the device to work for Windows 7 so I'm not sure whats goin on with mine.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The PC/Windows should be recognizing the hardware without any drivers installed. Drivers allow Windows to operate the device, they have no affect on recognition. If Windows isn't recognizing the hardware, then you have a hardware or connectivity issue. After Windows finds/recognizes the hardware, then you can install drivers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi just a thought try it in compatibility mode


----------



## Joeydubb1981 (Aug 19, 2010)

Dogg said:


> The PC/Windows should be recognizing the hardware without any drivers installed. Drivers allow Windows to operate the device, they have no affect on recognition. If Windows isn't recognizing the hardware, then you have a hardware or connectivity issue. After Windows finds/recognizes the hardware, then you can install drivers.


Every other usb device I plug in gets recognized right away except the easycap. Maybe it's faulty device, but it's brand new and the green led is lit up so I don't know...


----------



## Joeydubb1981 (Aug 19, 2010)

If the green LED is on does it mean it's a good device or could it still be bad regardless?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I would assume the "green LED" is on the device, that simply means it is getting power and/or powering on. It is not an indicaton that the device is functional.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you read the special note at the bottom of page?...if your running vista or windows 7 you will need to use the specific driver it says to in COMPATIBLE MODE.


----------

